# My "Tivo For Sale" Thread



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's going to be two of these in the next week or two.

The first one is my 'backup' unit. (Was my original unit!) It's a standard, un-sub'd box with no hard drive and only the remote control. The front is a little scratched. In fact, I just noticed that the remote is - un-intnetionally - covering quite a bad one.

I was going to put it on eBay but I thought I'd save the fees and ask on here first 










Would prefer payment by Paypal and pick-up rather than delivery as I don't have any box big enough!

Obvously, offers by PM or email only. (Not expecting much for this one of course!)

The other unit will be a LT-sub'd one with a Terbonet card!


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Should I be getting my black armband out in anticipation of yet another minute of silence for another fallen TiVo devotee?!?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sort of. I'm still a Tivo devotee, but eagerly awaiting the new version from VM


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

My second unit has a LT-sub and a TerboNet card in it. The cabinet is in better condition too  Again, offers via email or PM.

Would rather not post but - assuming I can find a box - it will be £10. Same goes for other unit.










As you can see, this one comes with some accessories (mains lead, phone lead, 2 remotes) and the front is in better condition too!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I decided to go the "cold turkey" route and just 'clear and delete everything' without over-thinking it. I am now Tivo-less for the first time in around 8 years 

Two Tivos still available. Will both be going on eBay shortly.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Did you not think about moving your LT Tivo to using a Freeview box. Good for the odd programme clash and for the odd times when the Virgin cable goes down


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I could have, but Freeview's a no-go round here. Also, with up-to three tuners available (record two, watch one) there's no such thing as a programme clash anymore  Plus my TV service hasn't had a major fault in three years; but thanks for jinxing it


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just thought I'd give this a bump.

Actually, I'm a little concerned. When Tivos come up for sale on here they're usually snapped-up fairly quickly. Not so in this case. I wonder why? Did I put people off with my descriptions or something? 

I *am* happy to post them if I can find big enough boxes


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Unless you are desperate for the small amount they sell for why not keep it and use it with your V+ box. It does work ok and certainly it has helped to have it recording when the V+ comes up with the failed to record message. Also the EPG on Tivo is miles better than Virgin. That is at present of course who knows what may be round the corner with the V+TIVO


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You weren't kidding about the "small amount of money". Jeez! Fifty Quid? For a LT-sub'd box (so it's worth £200 at that!) _plus_ a network card.  

So... awaiting a sensible and more realistic offer. (Why do I have a feeling I could be waiting quite some time?!)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

A check on the bay reveals completed listings for...
a 1TB LT with cachecard sold for &#163;200+&#163;15 = &#163;215 
a 250GB LT going for &#163;75+&#163;9.50 = &#163;84.50
a 120GB+80GB LT with 2 remotes and Tivonet going for &#163;56+&#163;7.99 = &#163;63.99
and a suspected faulty modem LT unit for &#163;29.99+&#163;17.50 = &#163;47.49.

So considering saving 10&#37; or so in fees &#163;50 is pretty low but not that low. I would imagine you would get more if you sold the card separately but I could be wrong.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Just wishful thinking on my part, I guess.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Frankly, I'm surprised that secondhand Series 1 TiVo's are even worth that nowadays. Technically, with analogue tuners and SCART interfaces, they are now far behind what is available nowadays in terms of picture quality.

Even if one finds Media Center too frightening, there must be better solutions for the less-adventurous user, at least until the Virgin TiVo comes out.


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Quite so, iankb, which is why I PM'd a well-intentioned, if naive, offer of £50 to cwaring. I did preface my offer by saying that I had no idea what an LT subbed Tivo would be worth today, and asked cwaring, on that basis, not to think I was 'having a laugh'. 

Unfortunately instead of PMing me back with a courteous decline, cwaring chose to express his disgust acerbically in public.

Ah well. It takes all sorts...!

Good luck with the sale, cwaring.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Johnbyte said:


> Unfortunately instead of PMing me back with a courteous decline....


Because I had not, at the time, decided to decline the offer. I still haven't. I was just hoping to get a little more than _one quarter of the cost of the LT-sub_, never mind the larger drive and network card also in the machine.



> cwaring chose to express his disgust acerbically in public.


I remind you that I did not mention any names. _You_ did that with this post.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if I might get more for the individual parts - a 200GB hard drive and a network card - and just sell the Tivo itself for spares. It's a thought.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish you luck with your Tivo sale but I think you might be better letting it go for parts. I recently bought a 40Gb. one with lifetime subcription on Ebay for £41. The early susbcribers will have had the benefit of their £200 investment if they have had the machine for some years. I feel rather sorry for the monthly subscribers, there is very little chance of selling those machines on Ebay with l/t sub. models going so cheaply now. I would be interested in the Turbonet card, if you are splitting the parts, they are always handy. :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. I decided to do that when dad decided that he may as well use the Tivo in another room than sell it for that price. So I removed the Terbonet card! It's on 'first refusal' offer to someone at the mo


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So... anyone want an original TerboNet card?










£26 all-in. Payment by Paypal please. Dispatch tomorrow if paid today.

*BEEN SOLD*


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I forgot to re-set the Tivo to use dial-up when I removed the network card. It doesn't reset it when I 'clear and delete everything', does it?

Looks like I'll have to have to temporarily re-fit it to sort it out then. Or remove the drive and use my PC I suppose.

Oh boll......

*ETA*:
If the driver doesn't detect the card, does it automatically fall-back to dial-up?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> *ETA*:
> If the driver doesn't detect the card, does it automatically fall-back to dial-up?


Yep, so no need to put it back in


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Actually, I'm a little concerned. When Tivos come up for sale on here they're usually snapped-up fairly quickly. Not so in this case. I wonder why? Did I put people off with my descriptions or something?


Actually direct adverts by people selling their own Tivos on here (especially when they also include the price of the Tivo and a picture) are supposed to be against the forum rules and to the best of my memory yours are about the only direct advertisements for Tivos that I have seen on here.

I have seen several people say that sadly they and their Tivo are parting company and that they are putting it up for sale on Ebay without putting in a direct link to the Ebay ad (as the latter would again definitely be contrary to the forum rules) but yours seems to be the only example I have seen of somebody totally flouting the well known forum rule that this place is not for selling bits of Tivo equipment.

From www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/rules.html



> *Please note that advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are very inappropriate on this Forum.*
> 
> Special Note to dealers, re-sellers, or any person or company that deals in equipment or products for sale. You are not allowed to post items for sale on the Forums. This also holds true for manufactures not being able to promote their products inside the TiVo Community Forum sites. *TiVo Community Store is the only dealer/re-seller allowed to post items for sale inside the Forum or promote manufacture items. If you need promotion services, this Forum offers banner advertising. This, again, also holds true for individuals looking to sell used gear or "special deals" that they may have.* This is further carried into the Forum signatures and the private message feature. On the same note...REFERRAL CODES are not allowed to be referenced for they are a sales tool.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Actually direct adverts by people selling their own Tivos on here (especially when they also include the price of the Tivo and a picture) are supposed to be against the forum rules and to the best of my memory yours are about the only direct advertisements for Tivos that I have seen on here.
> 
> I have seen several people say that sadly they and their Tivo are parting company and that they are putting it up for sale on Ebay without putting in a direct link to the Ebay ad (as the latter would again definitely be contrary to the forum rules) but yours seems to be the only example I have seen of somebody totally flouting the well known forum rule that this place is not for selling bits of Tivo equipment.
> 
> From www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/rules.html


Actually there is now a special forum here, called eBay Auction Central. It's specifically for members wanting to notify others of their eBay auctions of Tivo equipment.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?
s=&daysprune=7&f=68

Not used much as yet.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> Actually there is now a special forum here, called eBay Auction Central. It's specifically for members wanting to notify others of their eBay auctions of Tivo equipment.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?
> s=&daysprune=7&f=68


Many thanks for pointing that out to us although I would expect that probably in the main only US Tivos are being sold in that section?

But In any case it certainly also seems like time that the forum's management updated its main rules about private Tivo adverts to take account of the launch of that new section of the forum.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Actually direct adverts by people selling their own Tivos on here (especially when they also include the price of the Tivo and a picture) are supposed to be against the forum rules and to the best of my memory yours are about the only direct advertisements for Tivos that I have seen on here.


D'oh!  I forgot. Sorry!



mikerr said:


> Yep, so no need to put it back in


You sure? 

(Sorry! Just thinking of the pain it would be to sort it out _without_ the card available


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> D'oh!  I forgot. Sorry!


Actually I think its probably an unnecessary forum rule as long as there can be a separate section for Tivos For Sale as apparently there now is, except that of course it will mainly only contain US Tivos unless further such sections are created for the UK, Australia etc, etc.

However I just couldn't help resist pointing out that you were technically in breach of the forum's rules as I know that you and several other forum members would definitely have done the same if I had done something that was technically in breach of them.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> [network drivers ignored if no card installed]
> You sure?


Absolutely 100% 

I give as evidence the thousands of drives I've sold *all* with turbonet/cachecard drivers preinstalled. 

All work fine with dialup if no card is installed, then will revert to network daily calls if/when a network card is added.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> I give as evidence the thousands of drives I've sold *all* with turbonet/cachecard drivers preinstalled.


Is it really in to the thousands by now? That sounds like a more profitable line of business than I imagined.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Cue pete starting up an upgrading business? 

A large amount went to TV rental and CCTV companies actually...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Absolutely 100%
> 
> I give as evidence the thousands of drives I've sold *all* with turbonet/cachecard drivers preinstalled.
> 
> All work fine with dialup if no card is installed, then will revert to network daily calls if/when a network card is added.


I hope so, 'cos I just posted it off!!


----------

